# Calling Schools



## jj45 (Mar 13, 2016)

So I've been accepted to a few of my choices but I'm still waiting to hear from LMU & NYU. I'm assuming what's happening is those schools have sent out their initial acceptances and are waiting to see who enrolls before admitting more people. My issue with waiting is that the other programs that I've gotten into need me to submit a deposit relatively soon.

In this case, should I call LMU and NYU asking them if they've reached a decision on my application? Is that something people do/they could tell me over phone? Could it hurt my chances of being accepted later on?


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm wondering the same. I was interviewed by both AFI and Columbia, so I don't feel comfortable paying a deposit to Chapman before I hear back from them (specially bc they didn't offer me any scholarship/fellowship/whatever help, I'm not swimming in money, and those deposits are non-refundable), but they want me to pay to save my spot in like 10 days and AFI won't notify until April 4th, and I have no idea about Columbia's calendar...


----------



## jj45 (Mar 14, 2016)

WriterGirl said:


> I'm wondering the same. I was interviewed by both AFI and Columbia, so I don't feel comfortable paying a deposit to Chapman before I hear back from them (specially bc they didn't offer me any scholarship/fellowship/whatever help, I'm not swimming in money, and those deposits are non-refundable), but they want me to pay to save my spot in like 10 days and AFI won't notify until April 4th, and I have no idea about Columbia's calendar...



Do you know for sure chapman hasn't offered you any aid? i just received my letter today as I'm on the east coast and there wasn't any aid attached, but I'm wondering if maybe that'll come separately? Without aid there's no way I can attend anywhere, and I can't imagine that these programs that are so selective won't provide any sort of aid of some kind..


----------



## jj45 (Mar 14, 2016)

I genuinely hope Chapman will offer me something, and that that notice is coming later cause without it there's no way I can attend..


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 14, 2016)

jj45 said:


> Do you know for sure chapman hasn't offered you any aid? i just received my letter today as I'm on the east coast and there wasn't any aid attached, but I'm wondering if maybe that'll come separately? Without aid there's no way I can attend anywhere, and I can't imagine that these programs that are so selective won't provide any sort of aid of some kind..



I'm international, so the only kind of help I can get is proper scholarships, fellowships, TAs, campus work, and such things that can be directly provided by the school I intend to attend. It's up to them to decide if they want me enough to help me out, though, so who knows... I'm not very hopeful when there was no mention _at all_ in the official acceptance letter  ...but fingers crossed


----------



## jj45 (Mar 14, 2016)

@WriterGirl I called them today and they said that any fellowships/scholarships would have come with our letter, but I'm not sure about TA positions, campus work etc etc. I think I'll call again tomorrow.


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 14, 2016)

jj45 said:


> @WriterGirl I called them today and they said that any fellowships/scholarships would have come with our letter, but I'm not sure about TA positions, campus work etc etc. I think I'll call again tomorrow.



Good luck, and thanks for the info! I'm not sure I'll be able to make it work without a little help either... and I hate that many schools just _assume_ international students are loaded. I'm not


----------



## jj45 (Mar 14, 2016)

WriterGirl said:


> Good luck, and thanks for the info! I'm not sure I'll be able to make it work without a little help either... and I hate that many schools just _assume_ international students are loaded. I'm not



Yeah I totally feel the same way.. I assumed I would get some aid but it's looking chapman is my best option and I don't know how I'm even going to begin paying for it


----------

